# central Oklahoma



## Bxdxsxm (May 13, 2012)

I would like to find several acres in central Oklahoma ..must be reasonablely priced ( meaning payments. :-( ) ...as at the moment my resources are limited ..
Email to [email protected]


----------



## valannb22 (Jan 6, 2012)

Lots of small acreages for sell out my way with owner financing. I think they are going for around $3k an acre


----------



## newlife (Aug 24, 2012)

Where are you looking iv been seeing it for around 2k an acre or less. Green country area. There's lots of ponds an spring fed creeks an such. I'm in the same boat, finances are low, but seriously looking.


----------

